# Stainless Steel Gaffs



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey All,

For those true pier rats that use to fish the Gulf State Pier in Gulf Shores you probably know the gaffs thatI use to make. With the pier on its way back I was wondering if anyone needed a gaff built. If there are enough people I will get the material and custom make them to fit the type of fishing you do. I can build gaffs for spanish to big ling. Let me know what you think.The gaffs that I made were square shaft and the tines had four sided easy to file points.Let me know.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, post a pic of a ling gaff please!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

No I wished I did have. I even give my personal gaff to a guy in Fort Walton last year. I use to have some for sale at Smith Outdoors in Orange Beach when they were in business. But I can tell that they are well balanced and have enough weight not to blow in the wind. The only gaff I ever seen stick a bull red on the first try. If I get enough instrest I will buy the material and make a few king gaffs and post the pics. I had one guy trade me a garcia 10000 for one because they work so good.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey do any of you guys for p'cola and east know a guy named John Gaines? He is a friend of mine and he has been fishing florida way since we lost the ALA pier. He will back me up on the gaffs. He is a cobia junkie.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

All stainless steel main shaft is 11.5 inches long tines are 5/16 in dia on a 3in radius with a 1/4 in rope loop. $45 is what I use to sell them for and I still will if the material is not to much higher. I really don't try to make any money I only try to help a fellow pier rat.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JOHN GAINS!!!.... that's one funny dude!


----------

